# Menu Question......Idea for Chicken?



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

So I really think I want to make Sloppy Joes (beef) in the crockpot & serve with small rolls and/or individual Frito bags.

I also thought about doing pigs in a blanket and meatballs - but I think I might nix the meatballs as I don't want to have a too heavy focus o MEAT. I'm going to have a couple vegetarian items & a veggie tray.

So maybe add in a chicken dish? I don't think I want to do wings....Thoughts?


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

chicken pot pie?
chicken casserole?
chicken tacos?
chicken fingers?


----------



## tinafromidaho (May 8, 2008)

I am doing wings in a crockpot for bat wings. What about some sort of shredded chicken that people can put in a taco shell?? (no idea how to do this but just thought it might be something to put in a crockpot and not have to mess with)


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

tinafromidaho said:


> I am doing wings in a crockpot for bat wings. What about some sort of shredded chicken that people can put in a taco shell?? (no idea how to do this but just thought it might be something to put in a crockpot and not have to mess with)


Definitely love the crockpot idea!! That way the rolls I buy will do double duty - for the chicken & for the Sloppy Joes.

There's always the BBQ chicken idea (ala pulled pork)..........maybe a salsa-chicken with hot pepper cheese?


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hmmmmm....well in looking around the internets, wings might be the best idea.....


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Wings are so yummy.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

There is also a Chicken dip recipe that I have tasted that is so good.
It's a buffalo chicken it is so yummy.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

halloween71 said:


> Wings are so yummy.


Yes they are!! And I saw a recipe for a honey-mustard one that sounds intriguing....



halloween71 said:


> There is also a Chicken dip recipe that I have tasted that is so good.
> It's a buffalo chicken it is so yummy.


I have that recipe and it sounds yummy!!


----------



## jasruby (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm thinking of doing a nacho type bar but using pulled chicken and pulled pork and then some nacho cheese, jalapenos and spicy barbeque sauce instead of salsa. Kind of a western/bbq take on a tex mex classic.

All of these things can be prepared early and then just kept warm in crock pots.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

jenscats, I have a crockpot recipe for shredded Mexican style chicken that I use for enchiladas, tacos, burritos or it's even good served over rice. If you're interested, I'll hunt it down and type it up for you.


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Tannasgach said:


> jenscats, I have a crockpot recipe for shredded Mexican style chicken that I use for enchiladas, tacos, burritos or it's even good served over rice. If you're interested, I'll hunt it down and type it up for you.


 I'd love the recipe if you have it handy.

The shredded chicken in rolls sounds good jenscats or the chicken version of nachos sounds yummy. May have to think about these for our party hrm


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

^ It's really a fool-proof recipe (that's why it works for me  ) and you can easily substitute with any ingredients you have on hand.

Mexican-Style Chicken

2 lbs chicken, cut up
1 small onion, cut into fourths
2 cloves garlic, crushed
2 cans (15oz each) tomato sauce
1 cup water
2 TBL chili powder
1 tea dried oregano leaves
1/2 tea ground cumin
s&p 

Mix spices with the tomato sauce and water in crockpot then add onion and chicken. Cook on low till chicken is cooked through. Remove onion and chicken from pot and shred chicken with forks; return to sauce.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Once the chicken has cooled you have to carefully check the chicken and sauce for any bone fragments. You do not want someone choking on a chicken bone and they're hard to see because of the red sauce. I feel through it with my fingers. Don't use boneless chicken breasts though because the bones add a lot of flavor with a stewed chicken. I use breasts because I only like white meat but you can add thighs also. This recipe will make extra sauce, to use for enchiladas, but if you refrigerate the chicken overnight it will absorb a lot of the liquid; any extra you can drain the next day. It's better if made a day or two in advance. Use for tacos, nachos, enchiladas, burritos, or over rice.
_
Substitutions:_
beef for chicken
chopped onion
any canned tomato product, if it comes with liquid use that instead of the water.
packaged of chili seasoning mix for the powder
can add jalapenos or cilantro


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Tannasgach said:


> jenscats, I have a crockpot recipe for shredded Mexican style chicken that I use for enchiladas, tacos, burritos or it's even good served over rice. If you're interested, I'll hunt it down and type it up for you.


Oooh thank you!! Sounds great!!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Tannasgach said:


> ^ It's really a fool-proof recipe (that's why it works for me  ) and you can easily substitute with any ingredients you have on hand.
> 
> Mexican-Style Chicken


*This sounds delish! Thanks for sharing!* 


Here are a couple of recipes I have used for chicken:

*Spicy Chicken Puffs*








*Has the flavor of Spicy Buffalo Wings.... *

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/halloweenie1-albums-halloween-goodies-picture87679-spicy-chicken-puffs-ingredients-2-cups-shredded-chicken-3-celery-stocks-sliced-thin-1-2-cup-saucy-mama-s-hot-wing-sauce-4-ounce-blue-cheese-crumbled-16-ounce-pizza-dough-mix-chicken-celery-wing-sauce-together-set-aside-roll-pizza-dough-out-6-inch-18-inch-rectangle-carefully-spread-chicken-mixture-evenly-over-you-pizza-dough-sprinkle-crumbled-cheese-evenly-top-starting-long-edge-carefully-roll-up-dough-cinnamon-roll-style-pinching-dough-seal-cut-into-1-1-2-inch-rolls-place-9-inch-round-baking-pan-bake-400-degrees-approximately-25-30-minutes-till-lightly-browned.html

*Chicken Finger with Goul-ash Sauce*







*This one takes a little more preparation, but turns out well.....*

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/halloweenie1-albums-halloween-goodies-picture76353-halloween-kids-dinner-lady-fingers-ghoul-ash-dipping-sauce-ingredients-3-4-cup-all-purpose-flour-1-teaspoon-salt-1-2-teaspoon-ground-black-pepper-1-1-2-pounds-boneless-skinless-chicken-breast-halves-cut-into-1-2-inch-3-inch-strips-1-tablespoon-olive-oil-1-tablespoon-unsalted-butter-smoked-spanish-regular-paprika-ghoul-ash-dipping-sauce-2-large-red-sweet-peppers-halved-lengthwise-seeds-membranes-removed-flattened-1-cup-day-old-crusty-bread-cubed-3-4-cup-chopped-fresh-tomato-1-large-1-3-cup-sliced-natural-almonds-toasted-3-tablespoons-sherry-vinegar-3-cloves-garlic-minced-1-2-teaspoon-smoked-spanish-regular-paprika-1-2-teaspoon-salt-1-4-teaspoon-ground-black-pepper-1-4-cup-olive-oil-1-prepare-sauce-cover-chill-chicken-fingers-large-bowl-combine-flour-1-teaspoon-salt-1-2-teaspoon-pepper-coat-chicken-strips-flour-heat-1-tablespoon-oil-butter-large-nonstick-skillet-over-high-heat-add-chicken-strips-one-third-time-browning-well-all-sides-3-4-minutes-per-batch-dip-end-each-chicken-strip-ground-paprika-serve-dipping-sauce-makes-10-servings-about-40-pieces-dipping-sauce-sauce-preheat-broiler-place-peppers-broiler-pan-broil-peppers-4-5-inches-heat-until-skins-blacked-turning-once-remove-stack-pieces-together-cover-aluminum-foil-let-stand-15-minutes-peel-off-skins-discard-skins-blender-combine-peppers-bread-tomato-almonds-vinegar-garlic-paprika-1-2-teaspoon-salt-1-4-teaspoon-pepper-cover-blend-add-1-4-cup-olive-oil-steady-stream-through-top-blender-until-mixture-almost-smooth-transfer-serving-bowl-storage-container-cover-chill-until-serving-time-tip-you-can-prepare-sauce-ahead-time-cover-chill-up-3-days.html




*King Ranch Chicken Cassarole*









King Ranch Chicken Casserole

1/2 large onion, chopped
2 Tbsp vegetable oil
2 cups chopped cooked chicken
1 (10 3/4-ounce) can cream of chicken soup, undiluted
1 (10 3/4-ounce) can cream of mushroom soup, undiluted
1 (10-ounce) can Rotel
1/4 tsp chili powder
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
1/4 teaspoon cumin
12 (6-inch) corn tortillas
2 1/2 cups shredded Mexican Blend cheese, divided

Sauté onion in hot oil in a large skillet over medium-high heat for 5 minutes or until tender. Stir in chicken and next 7 ingredients; remove from heat.

Tear tortillas into 1-inch pieces; layer one-third of tortilla pieces in bottom of a lightly greased 13- x 9-inch baking dish. Top with one-third of chicken mixture and 2/3 cup cheese. Repeat two more times. 
Bake at 350° for 30 to 35 minutes.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

We usually do chicken chili in our crockpot - either with ground chicken or shredded chicken breasts. It always goes over well!

In fact, for our party, we were thinking of doing a white chili with ground chicken and calling it Spicy Brain Stew!


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Yum Halloweenie- those recipes look delicious


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

ooooh, Halloweenie, the chicken casserole looks tasty.  Can't go wrong with Rotel and cream of mushroom soup. lol


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Halloweenie - ALL great ideas!! Thanks!!

Stormy - also good ideas! LOVE chili!


----------



## allmapa1 (Oct 10, 2009)

I go the easy route sometimes... The prepared wings from Costco are very good and not really very messy as they don't have a lot of sauce on them. 
Trader Joe's has marinated chicken breasts, one is a curry based and one is tex-mex. We grill them up whole and then slice and put on skewers and everyone loves them.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

allmapa1 said:


> I go the easy route sometimes... The prepared wings from Costco are very good and not really very messy as they don't have a lot of sauce on them.
> Trader Joe's has marinated chicken breasts, one is a curry based and one is tex-mex. We grill them up whole and then slice and put on skewers and everyone loves them.


Yes, I do like those wings & make them for myself.......I'm rethinking the wing idea & may do a test run!


----------



## allmapa1 (Oct 10, 2009)

Now I am craving King Ranch Chicken, may have to make that for dinner!
I think it is easier to buy the wings than make them.
The ones from Costco taste good by themselves, and you could always warm them up in a sauce if you wanted to add a little more flavor or hotness.


----------



## Elise (Oct 8, 2010)

I've always thought these look good. Haven't had the chance to try them, though...
Spicy Skeleton Ribs: http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Spicy-Skeleton-Ribs


----------



## Shannie-Boo (Oct 15, 2009)

Elise, those skeleton ribs look so cool! And the recipe sounds delicious!
We always buy a couple bags of the tequila lime wings from Smart & Final. They have just a bit of bite to them, but aren't super spicy. I just give the crock pot a quick spray with Pam and dump the whole bag (frozen) in with just a little bit of water right before the party. Then I just set the crock pot to low and let them do their thing. As they warm up and the night goes on, they start to get a little crispy. But they're always a big hit, and there are never any leftovers. 
The guests at my party hardly ever end up using plates. I find that most of them just want to grab things and keep mingling. But I guess it's because we're all early 30's gen-Xer's without manners! LOL! So I stick to finger foods like wings and mummy dogs. The only two things that I make that really require a container are the Snot-chos (nachos with green food color) and the bbq meatballs. But my friends will use the nacho bowls and they end up putting the meatballs on top of the nachos! I guess nacho cheese and bbq meatballs are a good combo when you're drinking!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I never thought of doing wings in a crock pot.Great idea.


----------

